# Daisys baby. LOTS OF PICS!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well she only had one.....A SINGLE BOY!!! Is this goat trying to kill me!! lol

Anyway hes super cute and really big!

Mommas udder is really nice too....Might keep him as a buck!

Pics soon


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisys baby*

YAH!! Congrats - can't wait for pics


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Daisys baby*

Glad to hear everything went well & the kid is healthy. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys baby*

I have pics on my facbook, if your my friend!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys baby*

Here are some pics.....HES SO CUTE!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisys baby*

handsome man -- sorry he wasnt a doe. What a striking color, certainly is one to make you take a second look just because of that


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys baby*

Ya.....Im hoping he can stay a buck.... I would love for him to be a herdsire.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys baby*

He was A BIG BOY! My mom had to assist because he was so big.

So Moms name is And then some. Dads name is Captain Couragous.
I need name ideas haha. Here are a couple my friend thought of

Kid Couragous
Red Badge of Courage
Were here
War admiral
Whatcha Gonna do

Any idea would be awesome!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Daisys baby*

super cute I can't wait for kids and by the looks of thing i will be having them all spring


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisys baby*

Aww...he is so nice....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Daisys baby*

Congrats. He is gorgeous.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Daisys baby*

Wow, that was the color Dutch was when he was born (the buckling of mine you were looking at.) Exactly the same color. Dutch's half-brother by the same sire was born that color too, and stayed that bright red. He even has the same side spot as Dutch, and the same facial white (almost) as his brother. I would keep him a buck if his conformation turns out good and his dam is worthy udder-wise. You need another one, and this solves the transportation issues. Lol.  He is gorgeous. I adore that color!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Daisys baby*

Oh, How Cute!! I love all the color! I cant wait till february when I get to do this...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys baby*

Well he got a little lighter in color....I still think hes suuuuuuuper cute! Here are some pics today!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Daisys baby*

Congratulations!! What a sweetie!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks! Im trying not to get attached but its sooooooo hard!

Moms udder doesnt have good attachments, thats the ONE thing the judges said she really needed to improve on, but the udders behind dad had amazing attachments.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

He's Cuuuuuute!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks....its so hard for me to NOT get attached haha he already comes running when he sees me and wants to play!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Handsome boy! :kidblue:


----------

